# GTA San Andreas Error



## Tyler102 (Dec 4, 2004)

I've had this game for 3 days and now when I I get to surtain parts it says error loading and it will stay like like for 5 to 10 minutes.

There aren't any scratches on it or anything


----------



## Tyler102 (Dec 4, 2004)

*I need help with San Andreas disc reading error*



Tyler102 said:


> I've had this game for 3 days and now when I I get to surtain parts it says error loading and it will stay like like for 5 to 10 minutes.
> 
> CAn someone tell me how i can fix without calling anyone? Do I have to download something to fix it


----------



## pat_rules (Sep 23, 2004)

i had a problem very like yours it was my playstation 2 on the way out


----------



## HELP ME (Oct 14, 2004)

*!!*

try getting a disk cleaner for ur laser i had that problem wiv my vice city shuld work after.


----------



## yoddos (Dec 28, 2004)

I have been have that happen now and then and tryed a diff ps2 and disk cleaner and there are no scraches on the cd also try a diff memory card. would like any ideas.

thanks yoddos


----------



## navarre (Dec 31, 2004)

What's going on guys, I'm new but I see we already have a common issue.
San Andreas (on PS2) has butchered my PS2 and my buddies' as well! Every one of us has the same problems as you lot have, jams with an error message (5-10 mins) and the disc rotates back and forth trying to read the data. So much so that it broke the 'cd holder', as my educated pal says, in the CD tray. As a result, any game inserted afterwards rattles around unbound and loose causing a major problem. Games don't load and there is a risk of damaging the software at this point. I realised the problem early enough to spread the word to those I know before they kill thier PS2s, though mine is useless now. obviously something can't be read properly by the PS2 on the SAndreas disc, suffice to say that all PS2s affected are of original design and NOT the re-released slimline units. Yet. Unless anyone here has a slimline that went nuts, I haven't heard of problems with them reading SAndreas. I am writing to sony customer relations about this and I'll keep you posted as I recieve word. i'll try rockstar as well but at the moment Sony might be interested considering the GTA series is a huge $$$ maker. Later!! :grin:


----------



## pc_modder_boi (Dec 29, 2004)

i have two ps2's one of them is the first ones that came out and a newer one it seems a newer ps2 has no problems with this the older one has alot of problems with alot of the newer games ..DAMN I CANT WAIT FOR THE PS3!!!


----------



## navarre (Dec 31, 2004)

pat_rules said:


> i had a problem very like yours it was my playstation 2 on the way out


So are all our PS2s going out mysteriously after playing GTASAndreas? I have a PSX, as many still do and it's lasted YEARS. It is an issue with the game. The Playstation site for WA isn't aware of this, but since I posted the issue on thier forum yesterday, I've had a reply saying people there have heard of the problem. I'll post when I hear more news, keep the posts coming though, the more the better. Thanks.


----------



## sleepingmonkey (Jan 6, 2005)

i've recently had the same problem but i don't know if the mem card is corrupted ofr the disc or the cosole. when i play it goes to my save and thats it. i can't exit the building, press the start button on even kill myself. if i do it just goes to a black screen and the disc wurs round and round. i tried the game without the mem card but it doesn't even load the begining of the game. other games work fine on my ps2 but not gta sa. i realy haven't got a clue. 

HELP PLEASE HELP
  :4-dontkno :sigh:


----------



## djw228 (Jan 7, 2005)

*GTA killed my PS2*

Hello all,
I thought I was alone...I had this problem and it killed my PS2. It started with the errors described here and eventually my machine stopped loading games altogether. I don't know if my memory card was corrupted during a save or if the drive died as this game is constantly reading from this dual layer disc whereas other games load the info and play from memory. Please help! Or convince Rockstar to replace my damaged unit.
Best to all,
D


----------



## Pyro_Maniac (Jan 9, 2005)

*Same Problem*

  I have the NEW PS2 model (SlimLine) and the first day i got my GTA San Andreas game it loaded the intro but when the bar was done loading it went to a black screen that said : ERROR READING GTA SAN ANDREAS DISK


----------



## pat_rules (Sep 23, 2004)

i had the same problem with the sims it would say disk load error after a new ps 2 it worked


----------



## wiseguy86 (Jan 16, 2005)

*Gta San Andrea's....*

... Im new and i just have to say that this error message that comes up really seems to make me spin.... i have just bought "GTA SA" and i love it, taking cars, bikes, and storing them its all fun... but bak to wat i was saying, Which one is this happening too... the fat & old PS2 or the re-released 'slimline' version of the ps2....

And a another question for all you guys out there, how do i get from home,
perishing square disctrict to the other side of the world without the stars coming up and cops coming from every direction, tryed getting boats, planes, driving, (driving takes too long) Biking (Awsome Bike GTA SA!!!) 

It would be grand if some1 could help me.... it causing some serious head damage here....

Later..
Wiseguy86
--you can send me one either through here or via email [email protected]
--> Subject must be "GTA SA" --otherwise it wnt come through


----------



## JAG2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Any updates on this? My playstation is slightly over a year old now, model #scph-39001/n. I opened the case and cleaned the laser lens, and tried setting the speed to high, neither helped.

I dont play video games that often, so this console hasnt been used much at all, the box wasnt even opened untill I took it on a cross country trip with me last summer. 

I reciently broke my leg so my PS2 has come out to soak up my free time. Ive got 5 games for it.

Ive been playing GTA:SA for a couple weeks now without problems, and then slowly started occasionally getting the black disc error screen and made it to the Jizzy the **** mission and saved the game and if I walk out of the house I get the error and the game does not recover. Ive since erased the memory card and started over but leaving the first save spot it gives me the error also, so now I cant play the game at all.

None of my other games seem to be giving me any problems and my GTA:SA disc is not scratched at all. The other games are 
ATV Offroad Fury 2
Socom Navey Seals 2
Rainbow Six 3
Madden 2005 

Any help with this would be appreciated, I enjoyed playing this game. It took my mind off my leg for a few hours at a time.


----------



## poolcue (Jan 22, 2005)

*san andreas*

My ps2 has just started doing the same bloody thing!
At first I thought it was my fault because I saved a game in which I had entered weapons cheats.....so I,
took memory card out = no difference
deleted saved games = nup
re-formatted memory card = oops, lost everything now, still does'nt work.
All help or advice gratefully recieved before I hit it with a hammer & go burn down rockstars offices


----------



## GTASAhelpME (Jan 23, 2005)

*I have diff problems*

I have owned grand theft auto SA seice it came out. I have continually used cheats, not knowing if they could screw the game up or not. I am curently on a mission where i have to destroy a car and kill the person inside(High Noon). I have tried EVERYTHING to distroy the car.I have also saved, died and not used cheats and done the misson but nothing works. Any sugesstions???!!!

P.S does anyone know the Email for the grand theft auto Tech Support??

Thanks


----------



## cobrag (Jan 30, 2005)

*HELp neeDed UrGenTly*

HELLLO ppl,

i am having this same problem with my GTA SA disc :upset: i have a SCPH-3003 R model of console. no idea if thats new or old..but the game keeps saying "error reading grand theft auto disc" everytime i play it now. its just gotten worse, didnt used to be everytime. doesnt happen with any other game, although now im turning on my console and hearing a wurrring noise inside it when it doesnt have the disc in, so i think my console is being wrecked.

what have you ppl done? because i dont really know wat i can do. SOME1 PLEASE HELP ME!  

Thanks in Advance

p.s
i have found this address '[email protected]' asking for a UK email address, but now reply as yet. dont know WHAT else to do and i am quite  ...PLEASE help


----------



## BuBbZiNo (Jan 29, 2005)

*No problem here!*

First off, I'd just like to say sorry to hear about your problems guys, I couldn't imagine not being able to play san andreas! I just got the new slimline ps2 for christmas and have been playing san andreas for about a month now and I havn't had any problems at all! Only thing I can suggest is, go out and buy the slimline model. It's got everything bundled into one tiny little shell, I love it. :jackson:


----------



## ProblemSolver (Feb 3, 2005)

*Same Problem*

Thats exactly what i had.

erm... have you tryed getting a disk cleaner???


I dunno what to do sorry



Pyro_Maniac said:


> I have the NEW PS2 model (SlimLine) and the first day i got my GTA San Andreas game it loaded the intro but when the bar was done loading it went to a black screen that said : ERROR READING GTA SAN ANDREAS DISK


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- :ukliam2: 

Thats exactly what i had.

erm... have you tryed getting a disk cleaner???


I dunno what to do sorry

its annoying > :downloadi <





PS my birthday on Feb 4th


----------



## walcus (Feb 9, 2005)

*wow, and i thought i was alone!*

i couldnt find an australian support contact on your website, so i emailed you instead.

iv been playing virtually non-stop [18hours daily – 1/2hr rest]on my newest game GTA: San Andreas on the old fat black playstation 2, which I prefer over the gay slim version.
its been almost a week now, and its finnally started to screw up.
for some reason, its like the game has been programmed to self-crash after a certain amount of hours or something. 
because last night was fine, but this morning, the screen just turns black and freezes, then displays "error: cannot read disc GTA: San Andreas". i made it to san fierro and up to doing the "Jizzy" **** mission when the error occured.

The game has no scratches whatsoever, so i am confused as to why my other games which are visibly scratched n fingerprinted can work perfectly. all my games are originals, i have not modified my playstation in anyway. but vice city seems to have better graphics than san andreas.

iv started to notice flaws in the game a handful of hours into playing, that the landscape and grapphics takes time to load up or i must get closer before it gets updated, although this seems to be a normal thing, its actually not as the objects/terrain/shadows gets refreshed when im a few carbody distance away.

and yeah, iv noticed the playstation starting to struggle reading the game rather loudly. my memory card is fine, all other games are fine, but im not!




has rockstar games released an explanation? i cant seem to find a contact email/number for australia. they are making millions of $$$ on this, but if they dont give us replacement copies or something, we're probably gonna take to the streets protest with numbers much larger than the war in iraq....well, im sure there are THAT many GTA fans out there...


----------



## walcus (Feb 9, 2005)

*I Found The Cure!*

well not quite, take2.com replied to my request for assistance/replacement of my GTA: SA, basically the reason why 1/2 of us experience this problem and others dont is because its all set in our system.

turn on the PS2, choose the 2nd option, then adjust the "texture" in there somewhere. if that doesnt work, try the read speed, if not then try both.
but im so happy now...

havnt slept when my ps2 couldnt play due to depression....
now i cant sleep because i can now play it again!

ahaha!


----------



## walcus (Feb 9, 2005)

*err...not really*

i was excited too early...
those changes to the system options only worked temporarily, but now its made my PS2 even worse. even other games are having trouble

man, the biggest game rockstars released is ****ed for 1/2 of its loyal customers....what a big screw up


----------



## dot_ (Feb 23, 2005)

*Just kick it (sort of)*

Well I had the same disc read error but somehow eventually managed to work around it by brute force - happened during the San Fierro missions.

Opened up the PS2 (old style) and tried adjusting the laser focus thingy but to no avail.

It seemed to stall at the start of trying to load a movie scene after I wanted to start a mission, but I found that if I hit X over and over again really quickly I would be able to skip the movie, and then it started the mission like nothing had happened. Took me about 10 attempts to get it to work though, and every time it didn't I had to reset.

Strange thing is that since that point, it has been fine playing GTA - no more read errors, and I've almost completed all the main storyline missions now - but it now won't play movie DVDs - had to go out and buy a separate DVD player.

Very wierd.


----------



## walcus (Feb 9, 2005)

*lucky you...*

my playstation is screwed up completely. cant read anything - therefore, unable to watch DVDs or even play. everytime a disc is inserted, not only does that error screen come up for EVERY GAME i attempt to play, but also makes a violent scratching noise. iv been told by others, that if you continue trying to play something, it will keep wuzzing violently and eventually crack the disc in half. - i dont wanna risk that with any game or dvd

besides, who fault is this? playstation for having flaws in its newer released versions of the playstation? or rockstar games for its early release copies of GTA: SA? we shouldnt have to buy a replacement playstation for their screw up. hasnt rockstars issued some sort of apology or recall of its early release copies or something?


----------



## sanandreasbaby (Feb 26, 2005)

ok let me teel u my story- i was on the mission where u have to take over territorie then u do the last mission end of the line. i took all the territorie over then i did the mission and when i got to the red circle thing u drive into it was loading the movie and it didnt load so i restarted and now on the loading screen it doesnt even work it loads half sometimes and sometime sit loads full then it says error loading disc



help!!!??? what do i do?


----------



## walcus (Feb 9, 2005)

*heres what im doin*

try desperately to find a contact number/email that goes DIRECTLY to rockstars and bring this complaint to them - give them the URL to this site so that they may check out the wide-scale problem their game has caused to 45% of their loyal fans - many of which are disillusioned with the makers of GTA now.

like any faulty products, you complain, u get a replacement.
this is no exception. however, the game even goes as far as DAMAGING the PS2 itself! my playstation is wrecked now! and thats pretty much how i pay my religious homage....

if xbox is replacing its cables, simply because they are "faulty/fire hazard" rockstars should replace the games they sold which has frustrated its fans - and playstations if its become THAT damaged that it cant read or play ANYTHING esle.


find the contact, post it here - everyone should flood them with your problems, only then would they fix the problem - or we go to the media...
-no company ever wants bad publicity ...but they are forcing us


----------



## JAG2 (Jan 22, 2005)

JAG2 said:


> Any updates on this? My playstation is slightly over a year old now, model #scph-39001/n. I opened the case and cleaned the laser lens, and tried setting the speed to high, neither helped.
> 
> I dont play video games that often, so this console hasnt been used much at all, the box wasnt even opened untill I took it on a cross country trip with me last summer.
> 
> ...



I finally am able to get out of the bed and move around a little and decided to try a new disk. took my game and reciept back to circuit City and they swapped it for a new one no problem. I honestly didnt figure this would solve my problem but I figured since I had no problem with DVDs Id give it a shot. 

The game works great now so the disc had failed. The only thing I can figure is maybe it was from heat in the PS2.

Anyway just wanted to update with the solution that worked for me.


----------



## walcus (Feb 9, 2005)

*replaced what exactly?*

iv replaced the game, worked perfectly...for a while.
but the grpahics never looked as good as VICE CITY, or the previews on the internet - it never did.
then after i made it to the Las Venturas, the game stuffed up again.

and so, its not the disc...its the playstation - i think anything beyond its warrantee date "expires" as part of the electronic conspiracy to make you buy another playstation...

so far, thats all i can think of. hopefully the new playstation i buy [no help from take2] will solve the problem


----------



## pat_rules (Sep 23, 2004)

playstation 2's are a disks nightmare i have had a xbox for over two years with no problems but a playstation2 i had just over a year broke


----------



## Josefus (May 3, 2005)

i dont know whats up with this thing.
I don't seem to be having problems anymore. Maybe I just need to "break it in"


----------



## lordcanyon (May 9, 2005)

weird but i'm having no problems on a first generation ps2 none at all


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I've got the same problem, I've even tried playing the game on ym PS3, but nada, still freezes in exactly the same spots, however, for shorter periods of time. I thought I was going to find a solution here, but after reading all the posts above, no one seems to have on so I guess I'll have to wait until GTA IV comes out


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

umm... why not get the pc version? i've had no problems with it, and got around 30% completion before my pc broke down.


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

game consoles do wear out over time, and PS2s seem to do that a lot faster than most other systems (my friend still has a perfectly working SNES, except on some cartridges the battery is dead so he can't save anymore).


----------



## Dez72 (Sep 15, 2009)

I think there's a problem with GTA San Andreas on PS2, I've had 4 copies stop working after about 3 months of gameplay. I've contacted Rockstar games and they will replace discs only if you have the receipt and $7.50 USD. Personally it's probably easier to purchase another copy for like $20 AUS but what's the point, it's going to stuff out anyway. Rockstar smoke pink cigars


----------



## Dez72 (Sep 15, 2009)

beefers1 said:


> game consoles do wear out over time, and PS2s seem to do that a lot faster than most other systems (my friend still has a perfectly working SNES, except on some cartridges the battery is dead so he can't save anymore).


I disagree, I have owned 3 PS2's all of which still work fine apart from the original fat one which needs a cooling fan. I think they're an awesome machine. My kids give the PS2's hell, they've been dropped half a dozen times had several hundred hours use each and just keep going whereas I know several ppl who have Xbox's which are newer than my PS2 but no longer work.


----------

